

Ask HN: what apps do you know of are filling the micro-blogging niche? - zemanel

What apps do you know of are filling the twitter &#60; app &#60; blog niche? Meaning the larger than 140 chars but small enough not to go to your blog?
======
zemanel
Looks like TypePad is a mainstream one:
[http://techcrunch.com/2009/11/17/typepad-dives-into-micro-
bl...](http://techcrunch.com/2009/11/17/typepad-dives-into-micro-blogging-
with-an-important-new-feature-free/)

"...TypePad considers the new Micro product be fit in between what people do
on Twitter, and what they do on regular blogs"

